
Is Tether and Bitfinex the New MT Gox? - tiagobraw
http://www.trustnodes.com/2017/11/17/tether-bitfinex-new-mt-gox
======
EthereumDublin
People have received all the warnings they could possibly receive regarding
Tether and Bitfinex, for almost an year. Anybody still using Bitfinex is
basically adding a huge extra risk to all his trades knowingly, and I won't
feel sorry for them when they lose it all.

